# Simeone contro il team manager in Bayern - Atletico. Video.



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Diego Pablo Simeone indiavolato per quasi tutta la durata di Bayern Monaco - Atletico Madrid. L'allenatore del club spagnolo, ad un certo punto, se l'è presa con il team manager della sua squadra, che stava ritardando la sostituzione. Ecco come ha reagito il Cholo.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Grandissimo.. a me trasmette energia. 

Ma vi immaginate Boateng e Balotelli che fanno la corsettina tranquilla? Questo entra in campo e li tira un calcio


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

A me non è piaciuto molto , il rispetto prima di tutto .


----------



## Aragorn (4 Maggio 2016)

L'avesse fatto Mourinho, apriti cielo !


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Maggio 2016)

Gesto che poteva tranquillamente evitare. L'unica attenuante è l'adrenalina della partita, che probabilmente lo ha portato a questo tipo di reazione. Tralasciando questa reazione, il cholo ha fatto un lavoro immenso, le sue squadre sono uno spettacolo a livello tattico e di grinta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2016)

Brutto gesto anche se posso capire la tensione del momento


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2016)

Al fischio finale si sono abbracciati come se niente fosse. Non è successo nulla.


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2016)

Simeone è uno che cura i dettagli, il cambio a quel preciso minuto era un qualcosa di studiato a tavolino. Il fatto che sia andato storto l'ha fatto infuriare, tanto quanto un suo giocatore che sbaglia un gol a porta vuota.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Il Genio (5 Maggio 2016)

E' una bestia

Visto dopo anche il video di Gattuso, altra bestia


----------



## Djici (5 Maggio 2016)

Quelli come lui o Bielsa mi danno una carica pazzesca


----------

